

FBI asks public for help breaking encrypted notes tied to 1999 murder - garrettgillas
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110329/ts_yblog_thelookout/fbi-asks-public-for-help-breaking-encrypted-notes-tied-to-1999-murder

======
garrettgillas
Quoted:

The bureau isn't offering any reward for assistance in solving the case at
this time, but the FBI is asking people who believe they may have some insight
into the notes write to the address below:

FBI Laboratory Cryptanalysis and Racketeering Records Unit 2501 Investigation
Parkway Quantico, VA 22135 Attn: Ricky McCormick Case

